# my first attempt



## wyogirl (Aug 30, 2015)

so... I'm not happy with this result.  I did a quick shoot for a friend who has an ice cream truck.  I wish I had used more DOF on this one... but she's happy so....




ice cream by Amanda McClure, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Aug 30, 2015)

Not bad for a first go at all!  I think a little better control of the highlights (plastic packages & beach ball) and some slight rearrangement would have served you well, but regardless, it's a quality shot


----------



## wyogirl (Aug 30, 2015)

thanks-- it will do.  She had to leave so we were working fast.  But it will do the job to show how big each product is.


----------

